
Show HN: Discord utility to compress video to 8MB - dustball
https://8mb.video/
======
dustball
The neat thing is that incoming bandwidth to AWS is free, so people upload
100's of megabytes and we only get billed for the 8MB we send back. (CPU
time/cost to transcode is negligible).

~~~
bartvk
Why the 8 MB limit? Is this a limit on Discord?

~~~
dustball
Yes. That's their free limit. If you pay $5/mo you get 50MB and $10/month gets
you 100MB uploads. All of which seem like low limits to me, shrug.

------
gus_massa
Somewhat related: This semester we got a Moodle in the university. Sometimes
the students write the homework in paper and upload a photo to the site. But
the maximum files size is 1Mb, that is like the average size of a photo of a
paper, so half of the time they have a problem. So if you want to diversify
later, you can try with photos. (Good luck getting students to pay for this,
but it may be a losing lead.)

Some questions after writing my unrelated comment: [Instant Edit: I tried it
now.]

Can I choose a smaller size? [I only can choose bigger sizes. Can I choose
smaller sizes?]

Do you add a watermark? [No]

Do you preserve sound? [Yes :), and I can mute it too :).]

More feature requests after trying it:

Can I change the resolution of the video?

It would be nice to see the options before I click upload file.

After I download the video it is not longer available (as promised). Perhaps
it would be nice to add some javascript trick to change the link from
"Download xyz.mp4" to "You have already downloaded the video. Click here to
upload a new one."

The name of the video is uninteligible. Perhaps it should be something like
"8mb.uploaded_file_name.mp4".

~~~
dustball
Thank you for taking the time to write all this great feedback.

I am very appreciative.

Photos: Yes I actually recently added support for photos. It just resizes them
to 1080p resolution. So not very flexible but all software must start
somewhere. Give it a shot? They tend to be around 0.1MB.

I bought the domain 8mb.app .. maybe should switch names since it does more
then video?

What kind of watermark do you want to add? text? graphic?

What video resolution do you want? Right now it reduces video to 720p, or
keeps it the same if already smaller.

> It would be nice to see the options before I click upload file.

What do you mean?

> Perhaps it would be nice to add some javascript trick to change the link
> from "Download xyz.mp4" to "You have already downloaded the video. Click
> here to upload a new one."

Yes! Good idea! Will do.

> Perhaps it should be something like "8mb.uploaded_file_name.mp4".

That would make sense. I will consider it.

If you have more feedback, I'm listening because those were great points.

~~~
gus_massa
Watermark: I worried that the free version adds a watermark.

Resolution: I tried with a smaller video. 720p is probably fine.

>> _It would be nice to see the options before I click upload file._

The landing page only says "Upload file..." and after I click it I get the
options like 8/50/100Mb. Why do I have to click "Upload file"?

The advanced options like "mute" are hidden by default. I think it is a good
idea to hide them initially.

------
dustball
8mb.video is a service that compresses video, images and audio to just under
Discord's 8MB upload limit.

------
ellsthrow
This is very cool! Any plans for more granular file sizes?

~~~
dustball
Possibly - whats your use case?

